# Flip Track, H.O. and 1/32 tracks



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

These are my brothers two tracks, set up on a flipping table so he could have two tracks in one space. It uses 1X4's for framing with a 1" steel pipe that gives support and created the point to flip at. It is 4' X 20'. The first two pics are the routed HO track that is three lanes in this configuration and can be turned into a 6 lane bent oval by taking out a section and adding another. The others are of our first attempt to build a banked turn and then the finished product of the whole three lane 1/32 track. Great racing in either scale. My brother did most of the work on his Ho track, and I helped with both banked curves of the 1/32 and he filled out the rest.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice.....
Any other construction pictures?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I was going to post more but found I am just about at my picture limit without putting them somewhere else... which I may have to do... Here is a pic of both of the bank turns being set up. We started with two U shaped 4 X 8 curves and pulled the ends together to get the banks. The one that you can only see the ends of has about a 15-20 degree angle in the banking and the other side you can see has about a 10-15 degree banking.


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

rodstruy, Awesome layouts! I am thinking of doing the same type idea with both HO and 1/32. Any detail you can provide on routing the HO? Is it copper tape or Rails? Any info you can provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Jim


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Jimbo,

We basically used the method of using rebar tie wire from the wooden track link on Greg Brauns website. I built a router base out of 1/4" lexan with rollers to follow the outside of a cut out and along the outside straight edge, and used a follower jig to do the next inner slots. Got router bits from Routerbit world . com using two passes for the guide slots or you heat up the bits and they break. If you have any questions just ask and I'll answer what I can. Thanks for the complements. They are great tracks to race on too.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Jimbo, 

Check your E-mail, I sent pics and some info for you...


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

with apologies to Napoleon Dynamite......

Flippin' Sweet!


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Rodstrguy, very much appreciated.


----------

